# Panfish Jigs



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Top 2 pics are copycats of the VMC Fly Jigs. Some on jig hooks and some on Mustad 3366 hooks. All have brass or tungsten beads for weight.




















Rest of these are the styles i use most. They are all 1/64 or 1/32 and i mainly peg them under a float to cast. If the wind is strong at our back and using a light enough line, yous can cast the 1/32's a little ways.


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

Those look nice my man. You planning on selling them or keeping em all to yourself? Couldn't blame ya with some fine hair like that.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the positive comments. You can get the VMC Fly Jigs pretty easily online. The same style on actual jigs is different though. May be able to find them at a fyltying retail shop? Can not remember seeing kip tail jigs for sale either. I've never sold mine, but think there would be a market out there for these so someone should sure sell them. Have given plenty away to friends and family and bartered them away also.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Very well crafted! Pic 4 (blue head, white body) and 8 are my favorites.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

That blue head is one of my favorites too. I think it has more of a minnow look than the other nymph patterns i tied, but could probably go either way in the fish's eyes. I never realized how messy my neck was on #8 until i got out the camera and turned on the Macro setting. I'm sure the fish will not care though. Thanks!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice work!! I absolutely love the VMC fly jigs and those look every bit as good. I like them all and I'm sure they will all work depending on conditions.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks laynhardwood. They have been putting some fish in the freezer for me. Now it just needs to stop raining.

Most of these are loosely based on nymph fly patterns. In the past few years 'jigged flies' have become increasingly popular so there are a ton of variations out there. I mainly tie mine on traditional jigheads that a friend pours for me using leadfree material and nice hooks.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are cool.


----------

